# Unterschied zwischen Shell- und normalen Befehlen?



## partitionist (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich bin ein Newbie, deshalb wollt ich mal wissen was sind Shell Befehle und System Befehle? Sind Shell Befehle in der Shell fest integriert und welche sind das ?


----------



## RedWing (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ja, Shell Befehle sind intrinsische Kommandos. Die Shell selber ist nach deiner Definition ein System Befehl. Der intrinsische Befehlssatz (inklusive Syntax) einer Shell hängt nat. davon ab welche Shell du benutzt. Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner dabei sollte der POSIX Standard sein. Eine Liste aller Shell Builtins sollte in der man-page der entsprechenden Shell zu finden sein.

Systembefehle sind prinzipiell alle Programme und ausführbare Dateien bzw Skripte die installiert sind.

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## partitionist (4. April 2008)

Ich will mal selbst so eine Shell programmieren, jetzt wollte ich fragen welche Befehle wäre es sinnvoll diese in der Shell zu integrieren und welche als Ausführbare Dateien unter \bin ? 

Befehle wie Dateioperationen(copy, delete, usw.) würde ich fest integrieren, Befehle wie shutdown und anderes zeut als binaries, was meint Ihr ?


----------



## zeroize (5. April 2008)

Unter Linux und Unix allgemein ist es üblich mehrere kleine Tools zu erstellen, die jeweils eine Aufgabe erledigen, diese dafür aber besonders gut/schnell/sicher/ausgereift.
Deshalb würde ich vorschlagen so wenig Befehle wie möglich zu integrieren - Befehle wie ls, cp usw. sind ja bereits lange in der Entwicklung und es wäre Verschwendung von Programmierkapazität das alles noch einmal zu programmieren.
Schau dir doch mal die momentan genutzten Shells an wie ash, zsh, tcsh, csh, bash etc. - da meist sind die integrierten Befehle hauptsächlich fürs Scripting da und eher weniger für Dateioperationen.


----------

